
Show HN: MVP Clear your head - eassssy
http://talkproductivity.xyz/cyh/clear-your-head.html
======
jaoued
Nice and easy to use. Really useful. One comment is that when I click on "talk
productivity" and "popular books", it would be nicer to get an external link
so I can keep "my todo list" at sight. Good work.

